
Ask HN: How to type euro symbol from keyword? - katietaylor
Dollar is easily accessible but how to type &quot;⍷&quot; symbol? Same for any other currency. Is there any shortcodes?
======
BuildTheRobots
On most keyboard (linux and windows) you can just type [Alt Gr] + [4] (which
is also [$]).

Edit: only actually tested on English/British keyboard layouts, though I
assume we've got legislation in place to remove this mapping when we leave the
EU.

~~~
katietaylor
Do I need to press and hold for some time or need to double tap?

~~~
BuildTheRobots
On mine, I press and hold the alt-gr key and tap the number 4 (on the top row,
not on the number pad).

Other people say it's alt-gr + e, so that'd be holding the alt-gr key and
tapping E

------
llampx
I use US International layout, and Alt Gr (right Alt) + 5 (or maybe 6) works.

------
laszlokorte
On a german keyboard it's [alt]+[e]

------
mvuijlst
AltGr-e :)

Depends on your keyboard, of course.

------
arthurcolle
alt shift 2

